# Shark rig for the pier



## bassscalper (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone could tell me either how to make a shark rig for the pier or what and where to buyone for the pier. I have just started shark fishing off piers and I was just wondering if anyone had a favorite rig. Thanks. Tight lines.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Go with your basic all purpose fishfinder. What size sharks are you targeting? Around here (Ches Bay and VA coastal piers) I normally go with a 50 pound leader on my hook when targeting dogfish. For bigger biters I would go with 130 to 150 lb leader with possibly some wire between that and the hook. Again it depends a lot on the size your going after. Someone else on her, perhaps DD can help with some more specific advise
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## bassscalper (Jan 2, 2004)

*4-6 footers*

Hey, most of the time we catch 4-6 foot sand sharks.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't know about pier fishing for sharks, but me on the surf, generally use the same set up as for stripers and blues:

Fish finder consisting of:

15 pound main line
40 - 50 pound shock leader
50-80 pound "swivel to circle hook" line

Did lose what I would presume would have been my best "shark" and by far, by length and weight, biggest surf catch with this set up, but that was due to a "rookie" mistake, and not being prepared for the S.O.B to take another run (let him run four or five times I think, and therefore, thought it was over). Me, personally, I don't want to "over-match" the fish, I want the fish to have a "fair" battle, and to the victor, comes the spoil.

Lessons learned, experience gained, fishing is a lifetime of battles in a war that will last through generations, long after I am gone, but when it come to my death bed, some of the best battles I will remember, were some of the ones I lost.

Have Jeep.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Sounds as though ya'll covered it pretty good...*

I use the same tackle I drumfish with.. 20lb test on 30 Diawa conventional,20lb running line,and about 15 to 20 ft of 50#shock.. I have had them "dump" a 30 *many times* on the planks while fishing for drum.. I've caught sandbars up to 100lb and sandtigers over 100 with this rig,just depends on how the critter eats the bait,and if it's not too close to his teeth. 
If you are targeting sharks,I recomend a trace of doubled #13 piano wire,about 12" or so with 80lb shock. I'd use the same reel and rod,but less bite offs and "tailwhips" with that setup..


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

You might want to try the 2 rod king fishing way with either live or dead bait at night. We caught some really big ones in the past at Topsail. Some weighing well over 100 lbs. But you need to make sure the pier will let you do that kind of fishing. You can't on the Jolly Roger anymore.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

king&strut said:


> You might want to try the 2 rod king fishing way with either live or dead bait at night. We caught some really big ones in the past at Topsail. Some weighing well over 100 lbs. But you need to make sure the pier will let you do that kind of fishing. You can't on the Jolly Roger anymore.


 Good point..  The planks up here are the same way,the managers don't really want big sharks landed off the planks.. Yrs ago we used to do it all the time,sharks up to 500lb were caught,we even used 12/0 tackle back then,at times. Even bagged out big tuna heads and such.. Many of the sharks were killed back then as well,which was a waste.. Nowadays,I hope everyone catches and releases,just like other fish,unless they are definatly goin to eat the critter..


----------



## bassscalper (Jan 2, 2004)

*Thanks*

Hey yall thanks for the info. I usually go down to the kure beach pier and shark fish but the rest of the family wants to go down to topsail. We are leaving wed. I think. Does anyone know of a place to shark fish at topsail.


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

bassscalper said:


> Hey yall thanks for the info. I usually go down to the kure beach pier and shark fish but the rest of the family wants to go down to topsail. We are leaving wed. I think. Does anyone know of a place to shark fish at topsail.


Actually there are alot of ppl shark fishing at Jolly Roger right now...BUT... most of the sharks, other than those on king rigs during daylite are very small. we just had our second "hatch" so to speak and they are hungry!! Now king rigs have pulled in quite a few this yr. Weds we had our first spinner on a king rig, never seen anything like that b4 in my life, soooo cool. Also per Depe, if you get one about 6 foot with red hooks stuck in him, its his...lol He lost it the other morning...can find out what they are getting size wise at night for ya next time i go out, prolly sunday...


----------

